# 4.2.2 Verizon Officially Being Pushed Out Today!



## Hendrix17 (Feb 9, 2013)

Mod Type:: Leak

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Stock Recovery

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
http://news.verizonwireless.com/news/2013/03/galaxy-nexus-jelly-bean.html finally the official OTA is rolling out!


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thread moved to Galaxy Nexus General. VZW Development section is for ROM or Kernel releases only. Thank you!


----------



## Hendrix17 (Feb 9, 2013)

dickenam said:


> Thread moved to Galaxy Nexus General. VZW Development section is for ROM or Kernel releases only. Thank you!


 I'm Sorry! thanks for moving it to the correct location


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Apparently this is the same exact build as the leak. But its good that its official.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

Cheers!


----------



## Hendrix17 (Feb 9, 2013)

yeah I was hoping they had since improved the radios again


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

So I flashed the leaked one from few weeks ago in stock recovery since I am unrooted and locked. Should I go back to the previous stock (4.1.1) and take the update over OTA or is it not going to make a difference.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> So I flashed the leaked one from few weeks ago in stock recovery since I am unrooted and locked. Should I go back to the previous stock (4.1.1) and take the update over OTA or is it not going to make a difference.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I think the leak and OTA are the same so you should be good

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

All the same.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Good to know. Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Hendrix17 said:


> yeah I was hoping they had since improved the radios again


What radios are in this ota.?.. I seen some threads... but are the ones in the threads tbe same ?.. It would help to know what the official radios are.


----------



## carassius (Feb 18, 2012)

chefb said:


> What radios are in this ota.?.. I seen some threads... but are the ones in the threads tbe same ?.. It would help to know what the official radios are.


Looks like you may have gotten the answer in the other thread, but the newest official radios are:

*4.2.2 (JDQ39) radio package* (from leaked 4.2.2 OTA rom update)
CDMA Radio Version - FK01
LTE Radio Version- FK02
MD5: b3f19cafec643f37cf074bab35ac3143

From the OP in this thread...http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosvzw-all-radios-in-flashable-zip-updated-6-mar-2013/


----------



## jakaro (Jun 22, 2011)

My wife accepted the OTA even though she was rooted... Anyways she is telling me she cant access google now, or use the buttons in the drawer. She can only open thins that are already on her homescreens. She can not access the app drawer or anything. Im at work right now, so i cant see the phone. Has anybody heard of any such problems?


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

jakaro said:


> My wife accepted the OTA even though she was rooted... Anyways she is telling me she cant access google now, or use the buttons in the drawer. She can only open thins that are already on her homescreens. She can not access the app drawer or anything. Im at work right now, so i cant see the phone. Has anybody heard of any such problems?


Accepting an OTA while rooted is generally NOT a good idea. I'm guessing her phone doesn't have a custom recovery either, as most are designed to deny the application of an OTA. She can try yanking the battery and attempting a factory reset from the stock recovery. If this doesn't help, looks like her phone will need a reflash.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Still waiting... weak sauce.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

Curious if/when the 4.2.2 toro build will show up here.
https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

furrito said:


> Curious if/when the 4.2.2 toro build will show up here.
> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images


Probably within the coming days

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

Do I need to pop my sim in to get the update or can I snag it via wifi? I switched to the dna a while back and put my Gnex to stock.


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Sweet. After using my new nexus 10 the past week I really like the 4.2.2 and can't wait to try a complete stock build on my phone.

Actually scratch that, I need my tethering so I'll have to wait for a stock rom with tethering lol


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

Noob question, I know, but who pushes the OTA, VZW or Google? I flashed back to 4.1.1 stock, unrooted, re-locked and waited (impatiently - as in 45 minutes) and it never came. It was hard for me.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If it were google, you wouldnt be waiting months after







it's released. Verizon does nothing with it though other than sit on it for a few months and test/tweak the radio firmware.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

After we have had this android version on our devices for quite some time, with the addition of multiple custom features and options being implemented, why are people jumping through hoops to revert, relock bootloaders, and wait for an update? The ota usually, and in this case is, containing nothing new that we havent already experienced if youve managed to install one of the most recent popular custom builds. Radios binaries bootloader, sources that are the base etc.. The google developers execute the same build commands (afaik) as we do so i just dont get it. Im not hating, im not about to tell you how to operate your own device or try to sway you into using one thing over another. I genuinely dont understand. Am i missing something? Is there something missing from our custom community rom builds? Somebody please elaborate.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

OK....radios...boot loader.... And binaries.... Gappps...on install ...no knowlage needed...and no wipe!


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

chefb said:


> OK....radios...boot loader.... And binaries.... Gappps...on install ...no knowlage needed...and no wipe!


i dont get it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

HerbieVersmelz said:


> i dont get it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You're not the only one. Only thing verizon gives anyone is the radio firmware (the stuff you flash in fastboot that makes handoffs better). That's specific to their network, everything else comes from google and samsung.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I was just pointing out why some people like the ota's all you have to do is press accept and all the pieces you need are installed for you.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

chefb said:


> I was just pointing out why some people like the ota's all you have to do is press accept and all the pieces you need are installed for you.


seems legit. We all have our preferences i guess. Id rather stay on my current rom, and install radio, gapp, bootloader, etc, updates myself rather than unroot, go back to stock, relock, and sit around waiting for an ota. But thats just me. Anyway, thanks for the input.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Flashed my phone back to complete 4.1.1 stock yesterday since I'm selling it. After maybe 10 minutes of being stock, I checked the "check updates" section and it was automatically downloading the 4.2.2 update.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nsutherl (Jul 9, 2012)

HerbieVersmelz said:


> After we have had this android version on our devices for quite some time, with the addition of multiple custom features and options being implemented, why are people jumping through hoops to revert, relock bootloaders, and wait for an update? The ota usually, and in this case is, containing nothing new that we havent already experienced if youve managed to install one of the most recent popular custom builds. Radios binaries bootloader, sources that are the base etc.. The google developers execute the same build commands (afaik) as we do so i just dont get it. Im not hating, im not about to tell you how to operate your own device or try to sway you into using one thing over another. I genuinely dont understand. Am i missing something? Is there something missing from our custom community rom builds? Somebody please elaborate.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Whenever an OTA comes out, I like to revert back to the previous Google-provided version (4.1.1 JRO03O in this case) and wait for the OTA. I don't re-lock bootloader, but by flashing the stock recovery, my SD Card is wiped. Once I get the OTA, I flash TWRP, root, and take a NANDroid, that way I have a clean slate of every OTA (rooted, TWRP, no user data) to revert to if/when SHTF. It somehow makes me feel better to have an official OTA to go back to, rather than the leaked versions that come out the week before. Also, it gives me an excuse to wipe my SD Card clean, which I think is helpful to do every 3-6 months.


----------



## jss2 (Mar 4, 2012)

furrito said:


> Whenever an OTA comes out, I like to revert back to the previous Google-provided version (4.1.1 JRO03O in this case) and wait for the OTA. I don't re-lock bootloader, but by flashing the stock recovery, my SD Card is wiped. Once I get the OTA, I flash TWRP, root, and take a NANDroid, that way I have a clean slate of every OTA (rooted, TWRP, no user data) to revert to if/when SHTF. It somehow makes me feel better to have an official OTA to go back to, rather than the leaked versions that come out the week before. Also, it gives me an excuse to wipe my SD Card clean, which I think is helpful to do every 3-6 months.


instead of doing all that, isn't it easier to just download the 4.2.2 JDQ39 google-provided stock image, and keep that to revert to if/when SHTF?


----------



## nsutherl (Jul 9, 2012)

jss2 said:


> instead of doing all that, isn't it easier to just download the 4.2.2 JDQ39 google-provided stock image, and keep that to revert to if/when SHTF?


Easier, yes. But like I said, I like to wipe everything clean once in a while (including the SD Card). An OTA is good excuse to do this.


----------



## Hendrix17 (Feb 9, 2013)

jss2 said:


> The toro 4.2.2 build is up on that site, as of today!
> 
> instead of doing all that, isn't it easier to just download the 4.2.2 JDQ39 google-provided stock image, and keep that to revert to if/when SHTF?


 Thanks! I have been checking everyday for this to be available


----------

